# Tv marca Magic Queen 14¨no enciende.



## lisandroaray (Dic 18, 2018)

Buenas noches amigos del foros!!!
Tengo un tv marca magic queen de 14 pulgada la falla que presentaba era que el led de stanby quedaba parpadeando y el voltaje variaba al darle encendido, revise la fuente y encontré una resistencia desvalorizada la cambie y el voltaje se normalizo a110V, pero el tv le doy encendido y no arranca, por casualidad no tendra este diagrama del chasis TDA2111B V1.8 o me puede orientar con esta falla...
Saludo antemano!!!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 18, 2018)

Podes darnos el modelo del TV?


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 18, 2018)

Buena noche pandacba!!!
El modelo es 14MQCR4, es notado que no llega lo 180V en el flyback, que alimenta al tcr solo hay 110V.. espero que me pueda orientar en esta falla..
Saludo y gracias por responder...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

No, funciona con 110V, los 180V son producidos en el fly back para la tensión de video, si no le llega señal al TR de salida horizontal no funciona, tenes que fijarte que TR de salida horizontal este en buen estado, también que al TR exitador le llegue tensión y señal desde la jungla


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 19, 2018)

Buen dias amigo pandacba!!!
estuve revisando y encontré un diodo zener 1n4728a de 3.3V 1w, el cual retire y lo medi con el probador y me indica 2.4V, sera que esta dañado, cuando me habla TR excitador le llegue tensión y señal desde la jungla, esa señal la busco en el pin 56 usa tda11105PS/V3/3, hay un conector de cuatro pines 9.1V, B,G,R eso 9.1V no estan que sale de la placa y va al TCR, mi pregunta es sera cuando se activa el tv appearance eso 9.1v.. Otra pregunta cuando le doy a encender en lo botones de cambia los canales y ase un sonido de activación pero se cae me imagino que se está protegiendo?...
Saludo nuevamente agradecido por su orientación!!


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Fijate si en el pin 54 de la jungla tenes 5V


----------



## felipe (Dic 19, 2018)

hola.- Algo que tambien puedes probar es lo siguiente: 
quitas el transistor de salida horizontal y coloca un foco de 75w del b+ a atierra, esto para que la fuente tenga una carga.- 
Coloca tu frecuencimetro en la base del transistor de salida horizontal, conectas la clavija le das on y checa la frecuencia 15750 ciclos.- 
Si esto esta bien.- entonces haces un precaldeo del cinescopio, esto es con una fuente externa alimentas el filamento unos 10/15minutos, aumentas el screen solo un poco, conectas le das on y observas la pantalla, esto por si tuvieras un problema en el circuito vertical. saludos.


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 19, 2018)

Hola amigo pandacba!!!
Te cuento que no tengo eso 5V en el pin 54 seguí la línea y se comunica con el pin 22 y llega al emisor de un transistor lo revise y esta ok ..
Saludos gracias nuevamente!!!
Hola amigo Felipe no tengo un frecuencímetro para hacer tu recomendación gracias por responder, yo desconecte la vertical y nada no enciende.... 
Saludo...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Revisa el V564= 2SC2383
C566=470uF
D564=5V6 zener
C564=47uF
R571=8.2ohm 2W esta R del lado opuesta al tr V564 debe tener 8V si no hay 8V en ese punto revisa:
C567=470uF
V585=2SC2383
C585=47uF
R568=0.47ohm 1W
R567=4.7ohm 2W
C563=47uF
C555=470uF
D555=HER204 En el catodo de este diodo debe haber alrededor de 10 a 12V


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 19, 2018)

Hola amigo pandacba por casualidad no tendra ese diagrama, hare toda tu recomendaciones y te estoy escribiendo..
Saludo y gracias nuevamente por tu colaboración....


----------



## pandacba (Dic 19, 2018)

Me fijo que puedo tener
Todo lo que te puse es desde la fuente hasta los 5V revisa ese material .
Se me olvidaba, hace la siguiente prueba, desolda completamente el pin 54 que quede ailado de la pista, una vez que no tenga continuidad ese pin encende de nuevo y verifica de nuevo si en la pista hay 5V si ahora aparecen, lamentablemelnte la jungla tiene esa seccion en corto. 
En el caso que siga igual revisa el material que te comente
También fijate en lo siguiente ubica V562=2SC1815 y fijate si en su base tenes 0.77V cuando encendes este transistor trabaja en conjunto con V563=2SA1015  el colector de este va a la base de V585 junto al mencionado 2SA1015 hay un zener D561= 9V1 puede estar dañado
Revisa y comentame veo si puedo ubicar el resto del esquema


----------



## felipe (Dic 20, 2018)

Amigo Lisandro.- Te envio diagrama de una sonda de vpp, esta en comunidadelectronicos.

Esta la colocas en el colector del driver , conectas la tv ,le das on y checas el vpp, posteriormente la conectas en la base del transistor horizontal .

Todos esto sin el flyback y sin el transistor de salda horizontal. ( no es necesario, pero tienes mas espacio para trabajar).

Esta medicion te permite tener la  certeza de si tienes oscilacion proveniente de la jungla y si esta llega hasta la base del transistor de salida horizontal.

A reserva de lo que opines no descartes el precaldeo.- saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 20, 2018)

Buen aporte, pero a la jungla no le llegan los 5V, tiene que primero determinar, si los 5V no estan porque la sección de la jungla esta en corto, o porque es una falla de la fuente de 5V, si no llega ese voltaje de nada sirve una sonda o un osciloscopio


----------



## lisandroaray (Dic 23, 2018)

Buenas tardes amigo pandacba!!!!
Estuve haciendo midiendo el voltaje en los pines de la TDA11105PS/V3/3, pin 33 VDDP= 3.5V, pin 40 VDD=3.4V, pin 29 KEY=3.2V, pin 43 VDDA=3.4V, pin 38 Stambay=0.0V todo ese voltaje es cuando le doy encendido, luego en el pin 56 Hout=0.7V, apagado en ese mismo pin tengo 0.0V, igualmente estuve midiendo la frecuencia horizontal con un multímetro sencillo en la escala AC el cual me debe de indicar 0.9V o 0.7V al darle power, los puntos de referencia son:
base del transistor horizontal tengo 0.0V que debiera de tener 0.7V
terminal primario del transformador drive tengo 0.0V que debiera de tener 0.7V
base del transistor drive tengo 0.7V
Pin 56 Hout tengo 0.7V
El pin 54 VP3 como usted mismo dice que debe de haber 5V no creo que lleve ese voltaje 5V, ya que en los pin 22, VP1, pin 2 VP2 no indica ningún voltaje al menos que yo esté equivocado amigo.... pienso que puedo tener malo es el transformador drive ya que no pasa la frecuencia horizontal porque el origen viene del microjungla y el destino va al transistor horizontal que usted me dice...?
Saludo y gracias nuevamente por su colaboracion...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 23, 2018)

Ojo, tenes tensión en la base del excitador horizontal, tenes tensión en el pin opuesto al colector? ya que si no le llega tensión vas a tener los 0.7V en base, pero no va a generar ningún pulso.
Verifica la resistencia que toma tensión del los 26V, la R en cuestión es la R454 de 270 ohm 2W, suele abrirse, también revisa el capacitor C401 de 47uF, si esta seco hace que falle el horizontal.

Si todo esta bien, retira el transistor de horizontal medí el secundario en la escala más baja te tiene que medir como un corto, por otro lado repasa las soldaduras de los terminales  y verifica que no este ninguna pista cortada.
Medí el TR de salida horizontal, no siempre se pone en corto algunas pocas veces se abre y no mide nada


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 5, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigo pandacba!!!
Te informo que revise la resistencia R434 de 680 Ohmios tiene 670 Ohmios la tensión es 27.5V, cambie el C434 de 47Ufx35V, retire el transistor horizontal D1555 y está ok, lo que sí me di de cuenta fue que al conectar el Tv al tomacorriente encienda el led de stanbay y con todo los voltajes en la salida del transformador chopper osea al secundario, luego presione los botones de subir volumen y bajar el Tv hacer arrancar y aparece el voltaje en el pin 54 4.5V por un segundo y luego vuelve a caer a 0.0V pero queda en stynbay.... Será la TDA11105PS/V3/3 que esta en corto, la puedo reemplazar por la TDA11145PS/N3/3...
Saludo y agradecido....


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

Buscate la  hoja de datos del TDA para ver diferencias


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 5, 2019)

Hola amigo pandacba!!!
Cómo compruebo si el microjungla esta en corto, buscaré la hoja de datos...
Saludo y gracias por responder...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

Tenes que fijarte si le llegan los 8V a la sección horizontal y hacer la prueba de desoldar el pin ese, y ver si aparecen los 5V en la pista, si eso ocurre entonces la parte del horizontal esta dañada y hay que cambiarla, si sigue sin aparecer tensión, entonces  hay que buscar porque no hay esa tensión en la pata 39


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 5, 2019)

Hola amigo pandacba cuando me habla que me fije si le llegan los 8V a la sección horizontal donde busco ese voltajes, te voy a subir una foto de la placa pienso que el problema puede esta en la parte que está sombreado con un círculo... lo que están en el circulo amarillo le llegar 10.2V pero el que está en el círculo rojo cuando tu presione los botones de volumen o CH llegar 4.7V pero luego se va a 0.0V, como si fuera algo que estuviera en corto...
Saludos y gracias nuevamente estoy agradecido de usted por tener esa paciencia...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 5, 2019)

En el último post puse claramente pin 39, debes fijarte si al encender el tv y antes de que pase a std-by estan presentes los 8V, si no estan presentes, debes desoldar el pin sin que toque la pista, y volver a repetir la prueba, y verificar ya no sobre el pin 39(ya que esta desoldado) entonces se verifica la pista si tiene los 8V si estos están presentes, se puede presumir que esa sección del TDA esta muerta y debe ser reemplazado, una prueba adicional es medir el pin 39 hacia masa seguramente debe dar continuidad.
En el caso contrario, de que desoldando y aislando el pin 39 y no aparecen los 8V habra que buscar hacia atrás.
Prueba si el diodo D407 no este en corto. también D813 si no esta abierto.
Sin sacar nada y puesto todos los componentes al encender el tv y antes de que pase a std-by en el cátodo de DZ807 debería haber unos 8V verifica y comenta


----------



## lisandroaray (Ene 6, 2019)

Buenas noche pandacba mañana haré tu recomendaciones, te comento que hice una prueba le inyecte con una fuente de 9V, por donde recibe lo 9V entre transistor Q802 al emisor y C836 100uf/25  la resistentia R824 3.3 Ohmios eso es una sola linea y aparecio el voltaje en los pines que se requierer, claro esa prueba fue sin el TV conectado al tomacorriente, pienso que esa linea no hay nada en corto, digame si hice mal solo queria saber si la linea que conduce los 8V habia un componente malo..
Saludo...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 6, 2019)

Esta bien, eso indica que hacia atrás hay un problema, es decir en la fuente donde toma esa tensión hay un problema y hay que ubicar retrocediendo en dirección hacia la fuente


----------



## lisandroaray (Ago 11, 2019)

Buenas tardes amigos del foros!!!!
Le comento que ya resolvi el problema era el flayback que estaba en corto, gracias a todos que participaron en esta reparacion.... como le doy soluccion para cerrar este pos..
Agradecido nuevamente por la orientacion y conocimiento que aportaron...


----------

